

A DNSCurve Forwarding Name Server - rw-
http://curvedns.on2it.net/

======
mike-cardwell
Sounds interesting. I'd never heared of DNSCurve before. What's the current
level of rollout? How many sites are using DNSCurve? tens, hundreds,
thousands? Any major sites? Wondering if it's worth my while looking into
yet...

~~~
mike-cardwell
My own research suggests there are very few sites using it currently. OpenDNS
supports it, but only because they prefer it to DNSSEC as it allows them to
continue to modify returned results whereas DNSSEC wouldn't.

